# "Ugly Duckling"  Dry Aged - Salt Crusted - Prime Rib  Roast - Q/View



## mr t 59874 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why go to so much trouble for prime rib steaks?  Wanting to duplicate steaks that demanded high prices and were the ultimate in luxury and taste, like those served in the highest priced steakhouses for the privileged few.  Research showed these are steaks that are dry aged (minimum 30 day's), like sold at Strassburgers in N.Y. City, not wet aged, which does little to improve the meat. 

  Unlike the prime rib steaks served in affordable steakhouses, I chose to dry age a choice boneless rib roast for 45 days, then take it a step further and cook it in a way that would produce a steak that had incredible beef flavor.  Although they can be good, I did not want one that was heavily smoked, seasoned, then drowned in a seasoned au jus, disguising the true beef flavor, this would involve salt crusting.

  Cooking the roast in a salt crust insulates the roast, producing one that is cooked gently and evenly with no overcooked meat around the edges, rare from center to the edges with plentiful juices, making au jus totally unnecessary. 

Tom

*Dry Aged - Salt Crusted – Boneless Rib Eye Roast*

Roast bottom right.  Weight 4 lb. 11 oz








*                                           “The Ugly Duckling”*

*Roast after 45 days of aging.  22% weight loss. *

  







*  Beginning to trim the dried surfaces.*







*Roast after trimming, 2lb. 6oz.  41% loss in weight.*







*  Bed of salt in roasting pan consisting of rock salt and Kosher salt.*







*Applying salt mixture.  4 cups Kosher salt, ½ cup flour, egg white from one egg and enough water to form a paste.*







*Further application of the salt mixture.  Advise wearing latex gloves when applying salt.*







*Roast now ready for the preheated 200° oven.  Internal meat temperature 43°.*







*Roast out of oven at 110° internal temperature.*







*Salt crust removed and allowed to rest 20 minutes.  Internal temp 120°.*







*                                                   “The Swan”  *

*Three rare steaks approximately 13 oz. each.  120°.*







*   After a light smoke and sear on the grill, this 135° medium rare steak along with grilled asparagus and a crispy skin baked potato is ready for the table.*






	

		
			
		

		
	
  

Related thread: Mr T's - Fresh - Salt Crusted - Prime Rib Roast - Q/View


----------



## linguica (Jan 5, 2013)

11th commandment:  *Thou shalt not say "I've nothing else to smoke"*

*12th commandment:   Thou shalt not smoke thy neighbor's pets*


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 5, 2013)

That looks amazing!


----------



## dls1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Mdboatbum said:


> That looks amazing!


It most certainly does. Those steaks are a work of art. Beautiful. Those last 2 pics could be used on the web site of a high end steakhouse.

The texture looks perfect. I can only imagine that the taste was out of this world, and I assume you'll probably be repeating this process in the very near future.

In the first pic it looks like you've got a ham and a couple bellies curing as well as several jars of pickled items on the far left of your cooler. Nice operation.

Excellent job Mr. T. Congrats.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks to both of you.

This is the way all of my "Dry Aged Beef" is cooked. .  When working  at a nearby B&B which served supper, this was my signature dish.  I would do one or two once a week depending on the number of reservations.

Yes, there was a smoked pork belly hanging in the cooler along with a Country Cured Ham and a wide variety of kraut, Kimchi and other preserved and pickled delicacies.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------



## linguica (Jan 6, 2013)

Fine looking steaks and meal. What was your cost per meal versus what a fancy restaurant would charge for the same? (assuming they could cook that well) 

I believe that home is the finest restaurant anyone could eat at and the recliner and TV are close by afterwords.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is my favorite method for cooking prime rib! Looks great, I love mine rare and yours is spot on!!!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 6, 2013)

Linguica said:


> Fine looking steaks and meal. What was your cost per meal versus what a fancy restaurant would charge for the same? (assuming they could cook that well)


Thanks

My guess would be 1/4.  Yours?


----------



## linguica (Jan 6, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thanks to both of you.
> 
> This is the way all of my "Dry Aged Beef" is cooked. .  When working  at a nearby B&B which served supper, this was my signature dish.  I would do one or two once a week depending on the number of reservations.
> 
> ...


I'd like to make reservations for two. Got the map out , found Montana, now looking for Trout Creek. Isn't any snow  there I hope, We're from San Francisco.


----------



## dls1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> This is the way all of my "Dry Aged Beef" is cooked. .


By this statement, do you always use the salt crust. I've been dry aging a boneless  NY strip roast which is now at around the 30 day mark, and about to be prepared. My method of cooking it is essentially the same as yours minus the salt crust. I've used a salt crust on fish (whole red snapper) but never on beef. Do you think the salt crust really adds that much to the roast to warrant me trying?

Thanks.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 12, 2013)

dls1 said:


> By this statement, do you always use the salt crust.  Do you think the salt crust really adds that much to the roast to warrant me trying?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes I do salt crust all my dry aged beef. 

If you are a “Bark Fanatic” salt crusting is not a method I would encourage.  Bark is good on pork butts and burnt ends, but after taking the time to age a quality piece of meat, I want as much of the favorable meat as possible.

In my opinion your roast is a wonderful candidate for the salt crust. 

T


----------



## chef willie (Jan 12, 2013)

Truly inspiring Mr. T....looks absolutely delicious. Such a long process....must be gratifying to watch the progress. Kimchee....love it & must make some soon. I refuse to pay the outrageous price asked in the markets. Thx for posting....


----------



## dls1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Yes I do salt crust all my dry aged beef.
> 
> If you are a “Bark Fanatic” salt crusting is not a method I would encourage.  Bark is good on pork butts and burnt ends, but after taking the time to age a quality piece of meat, I want as much of the favorable meat as possible.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I thought that would be your response but thought I would ask anyway. I agree with you on the bark issue. It has its place but this isn't it.

I need to put more rock and Kosher salt on my shopping list.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jan 12, 2013)

um I am at a loss for words


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Thanks to both of you.
> 
> This is the way all of my "Dry Aged Beef" is cooked. .  When working  at a nearby B&B which served supper, this was my signature dish.  I would do one or two once a week depending on the number of reservations.
> 
> ...


I'd like to know more about the other stuff in your cooler. I'd also be interested in more information on overall process you use, temps, humidity, etc.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 12, 2013)

The following is a picture of my cooler.  Average temperature 37 deg  average humidity 74%.

Left side is a collection of pickled and fermented delicacies.  Including 8 gallons of kraut, pickled chicken and duck eggs, several gallons of Kimchi, pickles, and other things.  Top right is over 70 pounds of aging cheeses, averaging 3 years old waiting for the cold smoker. The oldest is a 14 year old Limburger.  Bottom right is smoked pork belly, turkey, pork butt and a second fresh pork belly and a crock of kraut.  I  now have a country ham curing in it also.

More questions, please ask.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 12, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> The following is a picture of my cooler.  Average temperature 37 deg  average humidity 74%.
> 
> Left side is a collection of pickled and fermented delicacies.  Including 8 gallons of kraut, pickled chicken and duck eggs, several gallons of Kimchi, pickles, and other things.  Top right is over 70 pounds of aging cheeses, averaging 3 years old waiting for the cold smoker. The oldest is a 14 year old Limburger.  Bottom right is smoked pork belly, turkey, pork butt and a second fresh pork belly and a crock of kraut.  I  now have a country ham curing in it also.
> 
> More questions, please ask.


Wow! I wish that was in my house, or you were my neighbor! What's fermenting in the crock lurking behind the meat?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 13, 2013)

7 quarts of kraut waiting to be jarred.


----------



## chef willie (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow....totally impressed with not only the amount of of the stash but the variety. Speaking only for myself here but I would think many of us would love to be able to do this. What's your source of information? books, OJT somewhere, internet searches?  I just now started to make sausage....your operation is light years ahead of that...lol. Thx for sharing and inspiring....Willie


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you Chef Willie,

 My information was picked up through over 50 years of trial and error, books and of course the Internet.  Sausage is one thing I have not done, one can get too many irons in the fire you know. LOL

You may be interested in the following recent thread that I just posted.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/134415/country-cured-ham-from-go-to-show-q-view


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 14, 2013)

Linguica said:


> I'd like to make reservations for two. Got the map out , found Montana, now looking for Trout Creek. Isn't any snow  there I hope, We're from San Francisco.


I would be happy to trade some snow for fog.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2013)

Mr T, morning....  I'm just getting into the fermenting process.... I have some red cabbage going now.....  I noticed you have some kraut waiting to be put into jars.... What is your process for jarring the kraut.....   

 Some methods call for adding vinegar..... others do not....  It makes no sense to me to create a fermented product and then kill the healthy bacteria with vinegar....  

Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 15, 2013)

Good morning to you Dave,

Oh you are so correct.  Fermenting does not need vinegar.  Also don't can or serve above room temperature.  If heated all the good bacteria that helps in digestion is killed.  Attached is how I jar my fermented products.

Have a good one.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/122804/homemade-sauerkraut-pictorial-guide-q-view


----------



## dls1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> The following is a picture of my cooler.  Average temperature 37 deg  average humidity 74%.
> 
> Left side is a collection of pickled and fermented delicacies.  Including 8 gallons of kraut, pickled chicken and duck eggs, several gallons of Kimchi, pickles, and other things.  Top right is over 70 pounds of aging cheeses, averaging 3 years old waiting for the cold smoker. The oldest is a 14 year old Limburger.  Bottom right is smoked pork belly, turkey, pork butt and a second fresh pork belly and a crock of kraut.  I  now have a country ham curing in it also.
> 
> More questions, please ask.


Mr. T - I keep looking at your cooler with lust and thinking how I'd like to spend some time getting to know the inhabitants, in particular, the 14 year old Limburger. When is it going to make its debut, and do you intend to smoke it.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 18, 2013)

dls1 said:


> the 14 year old Limburger. When is it going to make its debut, and do you intend to smoke it.


dls1,

   It has made several debuts in the last several years.  This will probably be the last.  The sad thing is the odds are I will never see 14 year old Limburger again.  I smoked it several years ago (hickory) and it is wonderful.  I have more started that is two years old.


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 18, 2013)

Great looking food and set up........ Wish I had a similar set up to play with......


----------



## diesel (Jan 18, 2013)

Wonderful, beautiful, magnificent!  OK, did you just set up an old fridge?  Are you controlling the humidity?  I just converted a small dorm fridge to cure some meat in but I would like to build something.  The picture looks like a two door fridge with glass doors.

Awesome! 

Thanks for sharing.

Aaron.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 19, 2013)

Diesel said:


> Wonderful, beautiful, magnificent!  OK, did you just set up an old fridge?  Are you controlling the humidity?   The picture looks like a two door fridge with glass doors.
> 
> Awesome!
> 
> ...


jarjarchef, Diesel,

Thanks, 

No I did not convert an old fridge.  It’s actually an 32 cu. ft.  Ardco - Commercial Refrigerator / Freezer.  It has two large air circulating fans along with two heated doors that eliminate condensation from forming around them and a high / low humidity control.  It’s not been used as a freezer, but when setting it up for my needs, the temperature went far south. 

If you could use a large amount of cooling space, begin looking at restaurant supply stores for a used unit, or possibly a small walk in.

Mr.T


----------



## diesel (Jan 29, 2013)

Mr. T,

Thanks for the information.  I hope to find something soon.  I currently have a small dorm fridge w/ a temp regulator, a computer fan and a plate w/ some salt and distilled water.  Pain in the #$%.

Aaron.


----------



## big sexy (Jan 29, 2013)

I do the Salt Crust for my Xmass Prime Rib, but don't mix in the egg and other things, just bury it in Koser salt.  Never been brave enough for the dry age method.  You've given me something to think about!


----------



## roller (Jan 29, 2013)

I love that Kimchi I used to hunt with a Koran guy that would bring it to camp every week...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 30, 2013)

Big Sexy said:


> I do the Salt Crust for my Xmass Prime Rib, but don't mix in the egg and other things, just bury it in Koser salt.


In the past when using Kosher salt alone, it would crack and separate allowing moisture to escape.  By mixing the flour and egg with the salt there was minimal cracking and no separation   Will be doing it again when salt crusting products.

T


----------



## cab2g (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow that really looks amazing! When doing a dry aging process, what do you do to the meat to stop it from going bad?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 31, 2013)

cab2g said:


> Wow that really looks amazing! When doing a dry aging process, what do you do to the meat to stop it from going bad?


Thanks and thanks for asking.  The meat should be placed on a rack in a well ventilated refrgerator between 35 - 40°.  Do not croud, air movement is critical.

Hope this answers your question.

T


----------



## maxbob002 (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow, an inspiration indeed. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 1, 2013)

Roller said:


> I love that Kimchi I used to hunt with a Koran guy that would bring it to camp every week...


Well, did you eat it or use it for bait?  Could be used for both.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 11, 2013)

Big Sexy said:


> I do the Salt Crust for my Xmass Prime Rib, but don't mix in the egg and other things, just bury it in Koser salt.  Never been brave enough for the dry age method.  You've given me something to think about!


Easter is coming.  Time to think about that Prime Rib.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 10, 2013)

For those concerned about over salting during this process it really is not a problem, I will give my opinion as to why.

   The moist salt is actually on the meat for a very short amount of time.  It will begin drying and become a dry crust shortly after entering the oven.  As the meat begins to warm, moisture within the meat begins to exit at the surface disallowing  the salt to be absorbed.  As this happens, the meat begins to shrink slightly and pull away from the salt crust creating a high vapor area keeping the meat moist.  When the meat reaches the desired internal temperature, the meat is then removed from the oven and the salt crust is broken and removed.  Any salt particles that might be on the meat can then be brushed away and the meat is then ready to be cut to the desired thickness.  

Tom


----------



## 05sprcrw (Apr 12, 2013)

looks great I may just have to try dry aging some beef and give it a go.


----------



## smokefever (Apr 12, 2013)

WoW!!  That looks so incredibly delicious!  Guess its time for me to start dabbling in the art of Aging....kudos again for an amazing looking meal


----------



## sidpost (Apr 13, 2013)

I don't have room or time right now to dry age a roast but, that salt crusted cooking method has me thinking about running to a butcher and giving it a try tomorrow.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 13, 2013)

Go for it, just get plenty of salt, you don't want to run short.  Let us know how it turns out.

Tom


----------



## kameleono (May 15, 2013)

I've never done anything like this salt crust. It looks awesome. Do you season the steak at all afterwards?? Or is it just the salt flavor, along with a little smoke from the grill, that gives it it's flavor??

I do what I call a "smoked, charlbroiled prime rib" myself and was wondering if it could be adapted to the salt crust method?? Right now, I rub it down with a prime rib rub (not much salt in it), cold smoke it for several hours with pecan, and then I cut it into steaks, lightly season both sides, and grill them to medium-medium rare depending on who I'm cooking for. 

The reason I list how I do this is that I'm wondering if I could do what you do and then the salt crust?? Could I cold smoke it to get the awesome pecan flavor, then salt crust it?? Could I just smoke it regularly at 200 degrees, like you did with the oven, and would the smoke penetrate the crust??


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 16, 2013)

Tom,

Now that I've finally quit drooling over the steak,  I noticed another gem in this thread. The crispy skin potato. How do you do yours?


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 16, 2013)

kameleono said:


> I've never done anything like this salt crust. It looks awesome. Do you season the steak at all afterwards?? Or is it just the salt flavor, along with a little smoke from the grill, that gives it it's flavor??
> 
> Thank you.  When serving dry aged steaks, only salt and pepper are offered at the table, no jus.  Additional seasoning is rarely used, this is so the intense beef flavor can be enjoyed.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, we are always anxious to get adventurous new members such as yourself and look forward to your input.

Hopefully the above answered your questions.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 16, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tom,
> 
> Now that I've finally quit drooling over the steak,  I noticed another gem in this thread. The crispy skin potato. How do you do yours?


dirtsaolor, The following is from my cookbook " Mr. T's Favorite Recipes" this is not an endorsement, just fact.

*Crisp Baked Potato*

Ingredients:

1 large russet potato (If it looks like Mr. Potato Head, you've got the right one.)

canola oil to coat

kosher salt

Preparation:

Position racks in the top and bottom thirds of oven and preheat to 450°. Wash potatoes thoroughly with a stiff brush and cold running water then dry, do not pierce.  Place in a bowl and lightly coat with oil. Sprinkle with kosher salt and place potato on middle rack of oven. Place a baking sheet pan on the lower rack to catch any drippings.

Bake 45 minutes (depending on size) until skin is crisp, but flesh beneath feels soft.  Serve by creating a dotted line of holes from end to end with a fork, then crack the spud open by squeezing the ends toward one another. It will pop right open so be aware of escaping steam.

Chef's note:  If cooking more than 4 potatoes, you'll need to extend the cooking time by up to 15 minutes.

Enjoy,

Tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 16, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> dirtsaolor, The following is from my cookbook " Mr. T's Favorite Recipes" this is not an endorsement, just fact.
> 
> *Crisp Baked Potato*
> 
> ...


Cool Thanks Tom. I usually just throw them in the oven. I'll give your method a shot! Sure looks good!


----------



## webowabo (Aug 15, 2013)

Oh my.... Im in heaven... between the fridge...the meats hanging... ALL THE GREAT INFO from ya Mr T... 1
And 14 years..cheese..???.. man thats restraint!  
And I love the aged-salt crusted steak... just beautiful! Woww...!
Thanks for sharing it all ;)
Mike


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 4, 2013)

Mike, LOL, Glad you enjoyed the thread.  I enjoyed making it and had the added benefit of enjoying one of those rare steaks.

Tom


----------



## man0fsteel (Nov 4, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Well, did you eat it or use it for bait?  Could be used for both.


Hi Mr T,

Wow...I know I'm late coming to this thread but WOW! As an American of Korean descent, I totally agree with your statement! LOL!!!  If I wasn't raised on the stuff, I might have thought anyone eating kimchi would have needed his head examined as well as his sense of smell 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I've never done the salt jacket nor age my own prime rib.  I have roasted a full 7 bone prime rib for my annual Christmas Eve get together for many years...the last few I have smoked it, to great applause. I have often thought about giving the salt jacket method a try...yours looks divine.

I have often wanted to try and dry age my own beef but was always a little too scared to ruin a $200+ piece of USDA Prime meat. Diesel, have you had success with your set up? I've read about that method somewhere on the 'net.  Mr T, any other precautions you take besides the air circulation and temp? What about the humidity?

Lastly where in MT is Trout Creek? My fathers family was born and raised in Butte (not a whole lot of Koreans were in MT back in the early 1900's).  I visit Ennis every year to hang with cousins and we fly fish to our hearts content :)

Thanks for sharing,

Greg

BTW, I started a Kimchi blog to share recipes...I've only got one recipe on there at the moment but you have inspired me to get cracking!  You can read it here: http://kimchi-story.blogspot.com/


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 5, 2013)

man0fsteel said:


> Hi Mr T,
> 
> Wow...I know I'm late coming to this thread but WOW! As an American of Korean descent, I totally agree with your statement! LOL!!!  If I wasn't raised on the stuff, I might have thought anyone eating kimchi would have needed his head examined as well as his sense of smell
> 
> ...


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 5, 2013)

I could eat that for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 13, 2013)

Mike Johnson said:


> I could eat that for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


Thanks Mike, nice salmon you have there.

Tom


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 13, 2013)

The mere sight of the rare meat in that great photo, did make me smile! Delicious stuff! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Mr T-------Sir

Look absolutely delish.  I've used a bed of super heated salt to cook huge prawn, but never beef.  Will have to try this  Thanks for sharing

Gary


----------



## humdinger (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey Mr. T,
I assume you throw away the salt crust that was made from the paste, but what do you do with the bed of rock salt after the roast is done? Is there a way to re-use that salt?


----------



## navigator (Dec 19, 2013)

Looks Great! Even the crispy skinned potato looks extra tasty.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Hey Mr. T,
> I assume you throw away the salt crust that was made from the paste, but what do you do with the bed of rock salt after the roast is done? Is there a way to re-use that salt?



Dinger, morning....   I was waiting for Tom to reply... but I'll interject my 2 cents.....   Since salt is a rock and all the contaminants are meat based, I do believe roasting the salt at 500 ish degrees in your oven will carbonize everything but the salt....  the salt may have some black particles from the carbonization but should be good to go....  I'd use it....  Taste it and see if there are any carry over tastes that may have an adverse effect on future dishes....

Dave





edit 600 to read 500


----------



## humdinger (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Dave. That answers my question.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 19, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Hey Mr. T,
> I assume you throw away the salt crust that was made from the paste, but what do you do with the bed of rock salt after the roast is done? Is there a way to re-use that salt?


Humdinger, Perch were biting yesterday so just getting to the forum.

The only salt I save is a small piece that is used as a garnish on the plate when I made it in a restaurant.  I figure the time and the price of a plastic bag are not worth saving a couple cups of used rock salt.  I suppose you could scorch it like Dave said and reuse or use it to melt ice, but would it be worth it?

If you do try it with a aged or fresh roast, prepare to have one of the best prime ribs you have ever eaten.  When working in a restaurant, I guaranteed it to be the best you have eaten or I personally would buy your meal.  Never had to buy a one.

If you or a guest wants a little smoke on their steak, prior to service, cut the steak and place it on a rack in a heavy white smoke using hickory for two to three minutes only.  This will be long enough, as the smoke will be in contact with the entire steak unlike just the outer surface if smoked prior to baking.

If you are one who wants to burn a bark on your roast, forget this method.

Tom


----------



## humdinger (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks Tom,
I acutally thought of the same thing when using it to melt ice! lol

I love crust, but I love learning new techniques even more. The local grocery chain has rib roasts for $6.99/lb right now, so I will be doing this in the near future for sure.

Do you use bone in roasts at all? How would the cooking method be different with bone-in vs. boneless?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 19, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Thanks Tom,
> 
> I love crust, but I love learning new techniques even more. The local grocery chain has rib roasts for $6.99/lb right now, so I will be doing this in the near future for sure.
> 
> Do you use bone in roasts at all? How would the cooking method be different with bone-in vs. boneless?


I like the bark on pork butts and burnt ends, but after taking the time to age a quality piece of meat, I want as much of the favorable meat as possible and this technique provides just that.

$6.99, good price.

After using bone in roast in the past it was found to be a pita.  After dry aging, the bones are carved away.  Just found it easier to use boneless. Why pay for the bone when it is going to be tossed or used for stock at the most although it does save carving the dried meat from one side.  Never tried salt crusting a fresh roast with the bone in.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 22, 2014)

Why go to so much trouble for prime rib steaks?  Wanting to duplicate steaks that demanded high prices and were the ultimate in luxury and taste, like those served in the highest priced steakhouses for the privileged few.  Research showed these are steaks that are dry aged (minimum 30 day's), like those sold at Strassburgers in N.Y. City, not wet aged, which does little to improve the meat. 

  Unlike the prime rib steaks served in affordable steakhouses, I chose to dry age a choice boneless rib roast for 45 days, then take it a step further and cook it in a way that would produce a steak that had incredible beef flavor.  Although they can be good, I did not want one that was heavily smoked, seasoned, then drowned in a seasoned au jus, disguising the true beef flavor, this would involve salt crusting.

  Cooking the roast in a salt crust insulates the roast, producing one that is cooked gently and evenly with no overcooked meat around the edges, rare from center to the edges with plentiful juices, making au jus totally unnecessary. 

Tom


----------



## edward36 (Dec 31, 2014)

Wow!

Just that. No other words. WOW!

Thank you for the great post!

Cheers!

Ed


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 31, 2014)

Edward36 said:


> Wow!
> 
> Just that. No other words. WOW!
> 
> ...


Thank you, I will take that as a compliment, Ed. 

Happy new year to you and all are Israeli friends.

Tom


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 2, 2015)

This is an amazing thread, I will absolutely have to try this method !  Thanks so much for sharing this info Mr.T !  

:points1:

:beercheer:


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 8, 2015)

Mr.T,
Great work (and creativity) on that rib.

I would like to try it. 

How can one know how much to trim after aging? Go by colour change?

If aging in the "house" fridge is smells from other foods an issue (since the meat can't be covered ).

30 vs 45 days- is there a major yield difference?

Would a striploin roast work?

Thank you


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 8, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Mr.T,
> Great work (and creativity) on that rib.
> 
> I would like to try it.
> ...


atomicsmoke,

Thank you. 

Trim down to fresh meat, there will be a color change as well as texture.

Your meat will pick up odors from surounding foods.  Best to have a designated cooler with plenty of air circulation.

The beef flavor will start to intensify after 21 days and becomes more pronounced as time passes.  As for yield between 30 vs 45 days, I would guess 10% difference.

I don't see why a strip loin would not work. 

Tom


----------



## ak1 (Feb 5, 2015)

So, let me get this straight. I can buy a roast, stick it in the fridge & leave it for 30-60 days, and I'm good to go?  Obviously trimming off the dried & funky bits before cutting it into steaks. Is that about right?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 5, 2015)

AK1 said:


> Obviously trimming off the dried & funky bits before cutting it into steaks. Is that about right?


Naah...trimming is only for the faint of heart. 

Kidding!

I can't wait to try this.


----------



## ak1 (Feb 5, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Naah...trimming is only for the faint of heart.
> 
> Kidding!
> 
> I can't wait to try this.


I was gonna save the funky bits for jerky


----------



## twoalpha (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your excellent work.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 6, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> This is an amazing thread, I will absolutely have to try this method ! Thanks so much for sharing this info Mr.T !


Thank you very much and you are welcome.

T


twoalpha said:


> Thanks for sharing your excellent work.


Thank you and you are welcome.


AK1 said:


> So, let me get this straight. I can buy a roast, stick it in the fridge & leave it for 30-60 days, and I'm good to go?  Obviously trimming off the dried & funky bits before cutting it into steaks. Is that about right?


Answers below.


atomicsmoke said:


> Mr.T,
> Great work (and creativity) on that rib.
> 
> I would like to try it.
> ...


Welcome adventurist.  If you are going give this method a try, let's go slow. We don't want to expect to win the "Indy 500" or the "Montreal  Grand Prix" before we get our drivers license. By doing this, you will then understand what each subtle change will make in the eventual end product.

 There are probably less than a handful of very high end steak houses that prepare their steaks this way.  If you are considering doing a salt crust to replicate the very high end steak houses, begin by salt crusting a fresh roast, size is not overly important here .  You will then understand what this cooking technique has on your product compared to other methods.

For comparison reasons, try a roast that has been wet aged two or three weeks also, you will then be able to distinguish and understand the difference between wet and dry aging. You will also notice the difference each change has on the beef taste or flavor, as other than a possible grind of pepper and a bit of smoke is all the seasoning needed in this process.  The whole idea of doing this is so we can enjoy the intensified and delectable flavor of beef alone.  *Related thread:  *Mr T's - Fresh - Salt Crusted - Prime Rib Roast - Q/View

It would be suggested, if you are planning on dry curing at home that you have a designated cooler for this purpose.  Dry aged products need to be on a rack and in an environment with good air circulation around the entire roast and away from products that may infuse their odor into your product.  Another and possibly preferred method would be, ask the butcher where you purchase your product if he would be willing to age it for you.  The advantage of this would be, the environment would be such that aging would be with the correct humidity and temperature control.  A little incentive ($) may be required here, but well worth it.

 When ready to start dry aging, begin aging for a period of  21 days.  By doing this you will observe the difference in tenderization of wet and dry aging.  The beef taste and aroma does not begin to intensify until after 21 days, but we want to fully understand this also. By starting this way you will have much less trimming to do.  My research explains that a total loss in weight of 40% is common, but you can expect a 21 day roast will be much less.

Keep good notes and consider in time doing you own thread along with keeping this thread up to date on your progress in hopes that others will be encouraged to pursue this method of cooking.

 Prepare yourselves for negative criticism of this method.  Considering most of the sources, I have learned to take it with a grain of salt (pun intended).

Tom


----------

